# Group Buy on cheap hopsital grade (green dot) Quail power cords.



## tortie

I have contacted Quail's sales rep these past few weeks on making a cheap custom 14 gauge hospital grade powercord with ferrite rings in both ends of the cord. I had a lot of PMs about these so I decided to post a thread about this so I can update the developments here.

 This is my requested specs from them:

 Wire Type: 14 AWG 3 SJT sheilded
 Length: 6'
 Jacket: Black 
 Conductors: N. American 
 Rating: 15A/125V
 Supply End - NEMA 5-15P Hospital Grade,Green dot, Clear Color
 Equipment End - IEC-60320-C13 Clear
 options: with Ferrite Beads on each end of the cord

 Quail responed with a qoute of $12.23 for
 Product number 0313.072 w/ FERRITE + SHIELDED.

 Please check out the cord's specs at Quail's website. I am not responsible if the cable you ordered in this group buy is not suitable/applicable for the buyers use. PLEASE CHECK OUT THE SPECS FIRST.

 If you want to try out a very cheap hospital grade powercord & can stomach the 3-month wait, please post here to let me know. 

 final specs in this thread


----------



## Welly Wu

That would be me. Talk to me in the public and not in private messages (to foster public accountability and trust). Just make sure that each Head-Fi member who wants in on these custom Quail Green Dot Hospital Grade Shielded PCs will pay for the shipping costs. I'm senior and extremely trustworthy, communicative, and brutally honest. So long as I don't have to pay for shipping costs to other Head-Fi members, then ship it to my location. Let's keep this thread active. I'm patient and I can wait 3 months. Might as well save up my pennies for this one too.


----------



## sleepkyng

sounds good to me,
 i think you can count on me for at least one


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

EDIT, actually, make it three for me!


----------



## Sovkiller

I have tried some cables from them, and are pretty solid, and well done, mine are just plain not shielded and not sure if 12 or 14 AWG.........
 The results, well mechanically an improvement over the stock, as expected in a hospital grade cable (remember that the hospital grade or green dot, is just mainly because of mechanical properties) I have a couple of questions though:

 1. Will the shielding be hooked to ground in both ends, in one, or none, and it will be wire mesh shielding or foil?

 2. Do we have to pay in advance, or just after the cables were done and availlable? In any case to whom?

 I could pick up a couple.....


----------



## mcfg

Yes, great deal for us..

 2 please.


----------



## Welly Wu

Tortie:

 Can you specify a lower AWG rating of say 10AWG? I'm interested in getting one because I just want a properly shielded PC with RF/EMI protection; I had an awful ground loop buzzing sound with plain vanilla 18AWG unshielded PCs that Mr. Samuels recommends for some odd reason with his Emmeline HR-2. A lower AWG rating would be more expensive but it would be a small but worthwhile experiment given the long lead time to design and build these custom PCs from Quail (IMHO). What do others think?


----------



## Sovkiller

12 will be pretty thick IMO....10 what for? I think that mainly thickness is just for power rating, 12 is enough for most audio gear.....AFAIK...or it will be extremelly stiff later to the point of making it almost a pole.....


----------



## Vedder323

What will the cable look like? Im intrested but cant visualize it.


----------



## mclaren20

ill take 2.


----------



## BANGPOD

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Welly Wu _
*Tortie:

 Can you specify a lower AWG rating of say 10AWG? I'm interested in getting one because I just want a properly shielded PC with RF/EMI protection; I had an awful ground loop buzzing sound with plain vanilla 18AWG unshielded PCs that Mr. Samuels recommends for some odd reason with his Emmeline HR-2. A lower AWG rating would be more expensive but it would be a small but worthwhile experiment given the long lead time to design and build these custom PCs from Quail (IMHO). What do others think? * 
 

Tortie --

 I am still committed to buying three of these.
 Whatever spec's you guys decide on, I am for it.

 For monetary reasons, please order every cable the exact same.
 If the people ordering want different spec's, the price will go up.

 So, I don't care what the spec's are, as they are already cheap.
 All I'm saying is don't tailor the orders individually. Please, please!
 I would just like to save money, but any spec's are just fine!

 By the way Tortie, thanks for being selfless and offering this to us!
 You are extremely kind for opening your great deal to others...

 BANGPOD


----------



## Vedder323

By the way Tortie, thanks for being selfless and offering this to us!
 You are extremely kind for opening your great deal to others...

 Well said!


----------



## innocentbystandr

I'd be interested in one, IF the actual cost of the cord stays around $12.00 and we decide upon a go-to guy located in the US.


----------



## Welly Wu

Okay. Nevermind changing any specs. Just leave it the way it is right now. A cheap but properly built PC is more important. BTW, thank you very much Tortie for doing this for us all!


----------



## spaceman

You can put me down for one pc, and thanks tortie.


----------



## soundboy

I am ignorant....so this power cord will plug into the back on components with that has a detachable IEC PC outlets? Is this PC OK for an integrated amp?


----------



## gpalmer

14 AWG works for me, assuming the prices don't vary too much from the original quote, sign me up for 20.


----------



## nanahachi

tortie, ygpm. i'm probably ready for 3 or 4?


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by gpalmer _
*14 AWG works for me, assuming the prices don't vary too much from the original quote, sign me up for 20. * 
 














 What's more amazing is that you've bought enough gear to use all 20


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Iron_Dreamer _
*











 What's more amazing is that you've bought enough gear to use all 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

LOL, Youre right there and I have three more amps coming in. Pretty soon I won't be able to move around here!


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by gpalmer _
*LOL, Youre right there and I have three more amps coming in. Pretty soon I won't be able to move around here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

We need a picture of your listening room, it must look more like a hifi shop than a room in someone's house


----------



## nanahachi

OT: gpalmer, remind me to swing by your place sometime, or the next norcal meet =D


----------



## tortie

In just a few hours, I had plenty of offers from a lot respectable old-timers here to help out with this group buy. Welly Wu was the first one to volunteer, so I guess he's our designated shipper for our Quail group-buy by default. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A whole lot of thanks to everyone else who offered to help out in shipping the Quails. Just shows how great the members are in this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welly,

 Ok, I can have the cables shipped to you when it is done. You agree to ship the others their ordered Quail PC cables, provided that the members will pay you for the shipping cost. If you want we can charge the guys here a token $1 for your troubles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 14 gauge wires are the biggest wires that Quail offers in their site, I also think using 14 gauge sheilded wires plus the ferrite rings will pretty much handle all those noise problems associated with ordinary PCs. But I will inquire about the availability of bigger gauge wires nontheless. I will post their reply here. 

 Sovkiller,

 I have no idea what kind of sheilding Quail will put in their PC . I suspect for the price the Quails are offered, they will just use sheilded wires, thats all...but I will email them about this to be sure. 

 Nobody has to pay in advance, you will only have to pay when the cables are done & before it is shipped to you. I will pay Quail. When the orders arrive, I will notify those who have placed their orders that the Quails have arrived. I will then email or PM Welly the names & addresses of those who have already paid me (via paypal please). Welly will PM those members regarding shipment costs & he ships the cables once he gets payment for the shipment. 

 Veder, 

 I have attached a pic of the NEMA green dot plug. The cords and 15A EIC plug will pretty much be ordinary looking.

 Soundboy,

 I have no idea about integrated amps, perhaps others here know the answer to you question


----------



## ooheadsoo

Sign me up for 2


----------



## soundboy

Thanks tortie....I checked out the power cord that's attached to the Monster Cable PC1000 power condition and that thing is 14 AWG. Then I check on the PC that came with my Cambridge Audio A500 and it's only a 18 AWG cord. Still not 100% sure though.


----------



## TheReaper

I'll take 4 please!

 Question - Will the Ferrite Beads affect the dynamics/sound in anyway?

 A big thanks goes out to all involved with making this happen!


----------



## htwild1

Thanks Tortie for taking the lead.

 Can you add my name to the list for 2?


----------



## Edwood

Put me down for *5*.

 Thanks, Tortie.

 -Ed


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


 _Originally posted by TheReaper _
*Question - Will the Ferrite Beads affect the dynamics/sound in anyway?* 
 

 I recall reading a well-written post describing this effect at Audio Asylum. Can't find it now but, as I remember it, the theory goes that power cords with ferrites constrict the current bandwidth leading to your system. This is most noticeable with amps as their capacitors go through their drain/recharge cycles. If you get a particularly powerful transient (loud musical passage perhaps?) during one of these cycles, the amp will try to draw extra power. However, because a ferrite increases the inductance of any cable that it's looped around, it could cause a delay in the capacitors recharging. The resulting voltage sag causes the sound to either distort or sound dull or lifeless down the line (i.e. in your headphones or speakers). That dullness is what people mean when they say "constricted dynamics".

 Of course, I've never noticed this because I don't have the so-called "golden ears" that some people do. My ears aren't sensitive enough to detect a momentary dynamic drop such as that.

 As for ferrite use on computer power cords... the added EMI/RFI rejection will be a benefit.

 -- I've found the Audio Asylum thread that I mentioned earlier. It will explain better what I was trying to get at.

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by tortie _
*If you want to try out a very cheap hospital grade powercord & can stomach the 3-month wait, please post here to let me know.* 
 

Thanks, tortie. I'm in for three (3). I have some non-audio equipment that would benefit from the extra EMI/RFI protection.

 D.


 Edit: added the Audio Asylum link.


----------



## reynman

Tortie and Welly Wu

 Thanks for hooking us up! Count me in for 2.

 Regards - reynman


----------



## Welly Wu

These things look mighty cool! I'll let you know when I get a box load of cables. All of you. Then, it will be both our responsibilities to contact each other (you and me) and we'll exchange shipping addresses as well as shipping costs. So, expect some deliveries by May 2004?


----------



## TheReaper

Thanks Demolition!


----------



## Ph34rful

I am interested. But I need to figure out how many I need. When do you need to know by?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Demolition _
*I recall reading a well-written post describing this effect at Audio Asylum. Can't find it now but, as I remember it, the theory goes that power cords with ferrites constrict the current bandwidth leading to your system. This is most noticeable with amps as their capacitors go through their drain/recharge cycles. If you get a particularly powerful transient (loud musical passage perhaps?) during one of these cycles, the amp will try to draw extra power. However, because a ferrite increases the inductance of any cable that it's looped around, it could cause a delay in the capacitors recharging. The resulting voltage sag causes the sound to either distort or sound dull or lifeless down the line (i.e. in your headphones or speakers). That dullness is what people mean when they say "constricted dynamics".

 Of course, I've never noticed this because I don't have the so-called "golden ears" that some people do. My ears aren't sensitive enough to detect a momentary dynamic drop such as that.

 As for ferrite use on computer power cords... the added EMI/RFI rejection will be a benefit.

 -- I've found the Audio Asylum thread that I mentioned earlier. It will explain better what I was trying to get at.

 Thanks, tortie. I'm in for three (3). I have some non-audio equipment that would benefit from the extra EMI/RFI protection.

 D.


 Edit: added the Audio Asylum link. * 
 

I think that if you power supply is properly designed, you will have the power you may need for any transient in the music spectrum, and if the caps are big enough will supply that power in the right moment, I had used ferrite all my life and with or without, I hear no difference, remember also that a good power cord is that last tweak to make on a system, most of the times if the system is not extremely efficient you will not notice anything even from an ultramegabuck cable....

 Count me with two please....(2)......maybe later on I could pick up more if someone withdraw, but for now I do not have use for more...

 BTW tortie I lost the copy of the Stereophile magazines, you sent me, after a format c: do you still have them, how about the new ones


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Ph34rful _
*I am interested. But I need to figure out how many I need. When do you need to know by? * 
 

Just let me know within the week or before we reach the order limit of 100 pcs. I would like to do these in batches of 100 pcs. so that I wont have a hard time with money & information collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sov,

 PM me your email address again so I can send you the old stereophile copies. I will post when the new edition arrives.


----------



## MoLtoSoLo

I will take 2, thank you.


----------



## dSquared

I'll take 1 please. Thanks!


----------



## philodox

Quote:


 _Originally posted by soundboy _
*I am ignorant....so this power cord will plug into the back on components with that has a detachable IEC PC outlets? Is this PC OK for an integrated amp? * 
 

I would also like to know this? wondering if I can use it with my nec cdr...


----------



## lan

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*I think that if you power supply is properly designed, you will have the power you may need for any transient in the music spectrum, and if the caps are big enough will supply that power in the right moment, I had used ferrite all my life and with or without, I hear no difference, remember also that a good power cord is that last tweak to make on a system, most of the times if the system is not extremely efficient you will not notice anything even from an ultramegabuck cable....* 
 

It seems you don't really hear much differences between power cords and interconnects. I have the exact polar opposite view in my experience in making cables.

 I don't like ferrite beads at all. They restrict the sound.

 As for a good power cord being the last tweak, you can say electricity IS the source so to me it should be one of the first tweaks.

 --Lan


----------



## bralack42

Count me in for two.


----------



## gerG

Oh man, you guys are wonderful!

 Count me in for 10.


 Thanks

 gerG


----------



## TKSingh

count me in for 3

 thx
 Ken


----------



## Sovkiller

We need a name for the PCs, and in honor of our former leader, I proposed called them the "Tortie-Quails".......


----------



## Edwood

Will the ferrite beads be a filter choke that's removeable?

 -Ed


----------



## rsaavedra

I'll get 2, thanks a lot!
 Cheers,
 Raul


----------



## imperator

I'll take two (2). Thanks for making this happen.


----------



## soupy

I'll take two as well!


----------



## mikel51

I'll take 4 of them

 Mike


----------



## philodox

I'll ask again, since someone must know this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does the power cord connect to the device with a computer-like connection? Such as you would have on a computer or a nec cdrom?

 If so, I will take 1.


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by philodox _
*Does the power cord connect to the device with a computer-like connection? Such as you would have on a computer or a nec cdrom?* 
 

 Yup, that is the same connector as you would use for a computer or most audio gear with a plug in power cord.


----------



## Guild

Put me down for 3, please.

 Thanks tortie and welly wu!


----------



## philodox

Quote:


 _Originally posted by gpalmer _
 Yup, that is the same connector as you would use for a computer or most audio gear with a plug in power cord. 
 

cool, I will definately take one then


----------



## Jeff Guidry

I'll have two. Thanks for your offer tortie.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*Will the ferrite beads be a filter choke that's removeable?

 -Ed * 
 

I have no idea. I will email them about this.


----------



## spaceman

tortie,

 Can you change my order from 1 to 2? Thanks.


----------



## tortie

So far, Quail still has not sent me their correct qoutation for the cables. The last email from Quail was 2/04/04. I just sent them an email again this weekend. I will post the reply here as soon as I get it.


----------



## JeffL

I could use 4 of these, so long as the price doesn't go too high.


----------



## tortie

edit: Updated order list is on the first page


----------



## BO(V)BZ

Well, how about putting me down for 5?

 Thanks,

 Nils


----------



## Edwood

Woohoo! We reached the 100 minimum order quantity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Orpheus

hey.... just saw the thread....

 did we ever verify the price for the shielded version? well, cool... finally some cheap shielded power cables. i think i'd get at least 5... probably 10. let me know what the exact price will be per each cable including shipping, and i'll let you know exactly how many i want.

 thanks man. i hope this won't trouble you too incredibly much. it's kind of you to do this service, and a great idea.

 oh, and one more thing... if you can find out how they implement the shielding?--is it grounded to the ground pin?


----------



## Demolition

If the choke is removeable (or an option), then I'd probably order a few more.

 Actually, I wonder if we can get enough interest to reach 200 total pieces. Then, perhaps, we could order 100+ with ferrite chokes as described in tortie's original post, and another 100 _without_ ferrites (but with the ground coupled to the shielding at the plug end as Orpheus mentioned, and built with good thick 10 or 12 AWG shielded stranded cord that can take 20 amps).

 I'd pay a bit more to get something like the second cord I described because we'd get a large percentage of the performance of a cord from one of the dedicated audio equipment companies (think MIT, JPS, Nordost, etc.), but at a mere fraction of the price.

 D.


----------



## tortie

I have asked Quail about their sheilding scheme & ferrite rings, unfortunately, they are very slow to reply on email inquires.

 I will also ask them about the possibility of a bigger wire (10 or 12 gauge) PC & another PC with standard 14 gauge wire but is sheilded w/o the ferrites.


----------



## Welly Wu

Damn! How am I going to explain to my folks when a big box of power cords arrives at my doorstep that I only paid for one of them and it was real cheap?


----------



## gradofan

Could you please put me down for three (3), non-choked if possible? Thanks!


----------



## fyrfytrhoges

you can put me down for a deuce (2) as well.


----------



## kyo

You guys rock. I'm up for 3.

 Thanks,
 kyo


----------



## Orpheus

um, did we ever find out the total cost per unit, including shipping?


----------



## dudlew

I would like Just *1* 


 This sounds like a very cool deal. I am dying to upgrade the power cord on my pre amp.

 D


----------



## Welly Wu

Dear Head-Fi members:

 Due to the complexity of logistics involved in this monster deal, I will publically state my responsibilities and expectations to ensure the greatest number of smooth transactions over the course of the next several months.

 I am responsible for letting all parties know the date when I will take delivery of all these custom designed Quail power cords. Thereafter, it will be your responsibility to contact me with the following information:

 Your full name
 Your shipping address
 The number of custom Quail PCs you ordered (please be honest and do not change your mind on the number of PCs you want after I have taken delivery of them!)
 The cost of your desired shipping options (let's all try to agree to designate ONE official and reliable carrier and shipping option to simplify what could turn out to be a complex procedure spanning different parts of the world)
 Payment of your specific shipping costs to me
 Your contact information (I need this to confirm shipments, give tracking numbers, and deal with any hiccups along the way)

 I am NOT RESPONSIBLE for any lost or stolen parcels en route to your shipping address! That matter will have to be dealt with between you and the carrier.

 Lastly, let us all agree to be civil and patient. This is a very complex logistical operation that requires civil communication and a healthy amount of trust. To foster trust, I have decided it would be best to give you some critical information about me.
 Contact information available upon request.

 This will save me time in relaying the same information to an innumerable number of recipients. It is also a great leap of faith on my part that I should place such a high level of trust in your common sense of decency as well. Let us treat each other like family.

 To date: I have received no shipment as of yet. The order has not been finalized. I will keep all parties related to this transaction appraised of the situation on a timely basis. Thank you.


----------



## Ozric

I'd like two, please. 

 Thanks!


----------



## rsaavedra

Thanks a lot Welly, indeed it's a lot of logistics you are putting on your shoulders since it's a lot of orders, very kind of you.
 Cheers,
 Raul


----------



## Born2bwire

I'll put myself down for two!!


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Orpheus _
*um, did we ever find out the total cost per unit, including shipping? * 
 

No costing for the shipping yet since Quail still has not responded to my recent queries yet. I will post here as soon as I get the info.


----------



## Sovkiller

I think that was extremely nice from you Welly, to the point of making it a little bit risky, please do not post personal information like that, why not PM it to all the interested parties, and period, you said do not divulge but it is already public...LOL.....I strongly suggest you to remove it in a couple of days, we all will keep records of that info, but do not leave it like that for your own security.....

 First suggestion for shipping is IMO to use USPS Priority Mail with delivery confirmation for all inside the US (insurance will be optional, and solely for the sake of claiming to the postal service only, you will not be responsible for anything) and for the outside any other USPS method, this way you only have to go to the postal office near you, and this is a very reliable method IME, same shipping carrier for all orders, will make it easy for you, if you need a hand I live also in NJ let em know, I'm pretty good packing.....I think that this way should be easy for you...and if you want I can PM you all my info right now, but I prefer not to post it like that.....


----------



## Demolition

We already trusted you, Welly. You didn't have to provide your info this far ahead of time. It was a gracious gesture, though, and much appreciated.

 As for shipping method... USPS shipping is probably the best choice for those of us in Canada. It should be the most economical, and some of us who are ordering a large number of cables may evade duties/taxes (because not all postal imports are inspected by Canada Customs). However, if the cords are shipped by UPS, FedEx, or other courier service, then we'll all get dinged with duty (in the form of brokerage fees).

 D.


----------



## philodox

I agree with sovkiller and demolition, USPS is definately the way to go... oh, and can you bump me up to TWO please


----------



## els0rz

Ooh can I get in on this as well? I'll take 2
 oh and lack of ferrite would be nice....but whatever


----------



## hottyson

tortie,
 I was wondering what they would look like. Thanks for attaching the picture.


----------



## Sovkiller

I think it may look like this one with some ferrite clamps:


----------



## zubek

I'll take 3 cords, please (provided that the price won't jump too much for shielded ones). Thank you.


----------



## Orpheus

edit... sorry, didn't see tortie's previous post


----------



## kentamcolin

I'll take 3 if the list is still open. I'd also recommend US Priority Mail. Cheaper than UPS, fast and reliable.


----------



## ooheadsoo

I should also point out that Fedex is 15% cheaper than UPS and has a 5 day guarantee compared to UPS's 7 day guarantee. Oh, and they treat your packages with more respect too. I dunno why UPS is making bank these days...


----------



## Orpheus

yeah... fedex ground is much cheaper for heavier shipments, within the US. cheaper than both UPS an USPS significantly. but for packages of 1 or 2 cables, USPS would probably be cheaper. Probably can ship one cable in a padded envelope for $3 or so total cost (including envelope.) but for bulk shipments of 20+ cables, fedex would probably be hugely cheaper. i find USPS to be the most expensive for heavy, insured type shipments. fedex can sometimes be less than 1/2 the cost of USPS.


----------



## Orpheus

edit


----------



## lextek

Hey If it isn't too late. Can you put me down for two?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Orpheus _
*yeah... fedex ground is much cheaper for heavier shipments, within the US. cheaper than both UPS an USPS significantly. but for packages of 1 or 2 cables, USPS would probably be cheaper. Probably can ship one cable in a padded envelope for $3 or so total cost (including envelope.) but for bulk shipments of 20+ cables, fedex would probably be hugely cheaper. i find USPS to be the most expensive for heavy, insured type shipments. fedex can sometimes be less than 1/2 the cost of USPS. * 
 

If you ship by Priority Mail, don't forget that boxes are free, and if you want to use First Class, to save more, just reverse the same Priority box, and use it reversed, with the brown side to the outside, just cover the USPS black letters with brown tape while wrapping and done, you will ship about 3 to 4 cables maybe per box, you do not need to buy supplies for shipping, brown tape is usually 1.00 in the dollar stores.....


----------



## NEO

me for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NEO


----------



## Orpheus

Quote:


 just reverse the same Priority box, and use it reversed, with the brown side to the outside, just cover the USPS black letters with brown tape while wrapping and done 
 

 HEY!!! that's a cool idea! heh he. never thought about that!


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Orpheus _
*HEY!!! that's a cool idea! heh he. never thought about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 
 

I was mailing VHS tapes for a lot of years like that, he he he he, in the past was easier (no letters), but now they paint USPS with black ink in the brown side, so you have to cover that in order to make it usable, and if for any chance they ask you, just tell tehm, that it is a "used" Priority box, nobody can blame you for "recycling and help to save our enviroment".....


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*We need a name for the PCs, and in honor of our former leader, I proposed called them the "Tortie-Quails".......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 
 

This the the best idea yet!


----------



## BANGPOD

Tortie --

 HAHAHA. Your cord will be no match for my HR-2!
 Tortie Power-Cordie... I actually really like that one.
 Tortie-Quail just doesn't fly with me as a name...

 BANGPOD

 P.S. Any updates on how this power cord order is going?
 P.P.S. Have you changed any specifications since the start?


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by BANGPOD _
*Tortie --

 HAHAHA. Your cord will be no match for my HR-2!
 Tortie Power-Cordie... I actually really like that one.
 Tortie-Quail just doesn't fly with me as a name...

 BANGPOD

 P.S. Any updates on how this power cord order is going?
 P.P.S. Have you changed any specifications since the start? * 
 

Your crazy! just crazy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quail still has not replied to my emails sent, but I expect their qoute to arrive anytime.

 No, I have not changed any specs for the cords. What Im thinking is that we will get this first batch with the original specs then we will order another batch with other specs. (14-gauge & sheilded w/o the ferrites or one with bigger gauge wires if Quail agrees to make them.)


----------



## warubozu

I'll take two of the Quail custom PC's, mad props to tortie and welly wu for making this happpen! You guys are the best.


----------



## Sovkiller

Please tortie, try to order them 12awg at least, it is pretty thick but still enjoyable, bigger will be too stiff, and you may need to much space behind the amp or any other piece in question, and less we still have computer cords....so let us know the final specs first before closing the deal....maybe if is 12 I may order more.....


----------



## Welly Wu




----------



## innocentbystandr

Right now we have one person acting as our representative to Quail and one person in charge of distribution. If the members of the messageboard want two seperate orders each at roughly 100 cables, it'll only be a matter of time before Welly and Tortie become overwhelmed. And it will happen quickly. Remember, these two guys aren't doing this for any financial gain. So I'm concerned that if we start expanding the original deal, this will become much too time consuming for these two people. 

 I think we should stick to the original idea for now - original specs, Welly as distributor for the one order, and Tortie as the rep. This is what was originally proposed, and what Tortie and Welly signed up for - not multiple orders of different spec cables. If the first order works out sucessfully, then at that time we can consider additional orders with alternate specs.


----------



## BANGPOD

Quote:


 _Originally posted by innocentbystandr _
*Right now we have one person acting as our representative to Quail and one person in charge of distribution. If the members of the messageboard want two seperate orders each at roughly 100 cables, it'll only be a matter of time before Welly and Tortie become overwhelmed. And it will happen quickly. Remember, these two guys aren't doing this for any financial gain. So I'm concerned that if we start expanding the original deal, this will become much too time consuming for these two people. 

 I think we should stick to the original idea for now - original specs, Welly as distributor for the one order, and Tortie as the rep. This is what was originally proposed, and what Tortie and Welly signed up for - not multiple orders of different spec cables. If the first order works out sucessfully, then at that time we can consider additional orders with alternate specs. * 
 

I TOTALLY agree with this. One step at a time, please!
 Tortie and Welly could get over their heads, then what?
 Something could go wrong... It just doesn't make sense...

 Stick with what was originally said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Worry about alternatives later... Please.

 BANGPOD


----------



## Orpheus

well, FIRST, worry about a definite price! i would think that's MOST important. then i can finally tell you how many i want....


----------



## Welly Wu

Yeah, okay...that's a good idea!


----------



## pirate

is it too late for me to get in this deal as well?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Orpheus _
*well, FIRST, worry about a definite price! i would think that's MOST important. then i can finally tell you how many i want.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Yes, this is the most important thing, the price, we want "cheap" good power cords, lets say you could tell them, that the order will be for around 150 (or 200) cords, and set the specs you want, right now is around 120, and once they quote you with the price, we will decide if we could order maybe more.....but the most important thing is the price BTW why not calling them, the phone is 1 (800) 669-8090 instead of keep on waiting for an email, anyway it will take even longer to get ready.....


----------



## NEO

I am confident that the order should end up above 150. What I am a liittle concerned is the consistency in the build quality since they will be made in a bulk.


----------



## Orpheus

i don't think you have to worry. heck, they're just power cables. not made in a very different fasion from the ones you can buy from the store near your house. and i never had a mass produced power cable fail me.

 besides, they are hospital grade, and approved by regulation. i don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Edwood

Yeah, these cables aren't exactly DIY........

 -Ed


----------



## SteeleBlayde

I'll take 3 please.


----------



## pirate

how would these compare to a generic power cord or an elpac?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by pirate _
*how would these compare to a generic power cord or an elpac? * 
 

This will be shielded, 14-12AWG, with ferrite clamps, and hospital grade, that mean a lot more durable, and mechanically superior, the jack and plug are extremelly heavy duty, and will support almost any stress or abuse as they were initially designed and made for hospital "abuse".....sonically we have no clue....regular cables are 18-16AWG, not shielded, no ferrite clamps, and not hospital grade....


----------



## dariusf

Any idea on the actual thickness of the cable including all the shielding? I use couple of SignalCable power cables now and they are definitely a little on the stiff side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can see the pic and info at: http://signalcable.com/magicpower.html 

 Anyway, I will sign up for 3 cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Darius


----------



## ooheadsoo

Oh crud, I hope this cable takes a LONG time to get here cuz I just found out I'm gonna get the CRAP taxed outta me.


----------



## Sovkiller

The ones I have 14AWG from them, not shielded are about 3/8", add maybe another 1/8" for the shielding and extra stuff, and you may have about 1/2" easily......


----------



## dariusf

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*The ones I have 14AWG from them, not shielded are about 3/8", add maybe another 1/8" for the shielding and extra stuff, and you may have about 1/2" easily...... * 
 

Thanks for the info, the signalcable is 5/8"


----------



## 10068

Put me down for *3* please, if that's still possible. 

 Thanks for doing all this Wu and Tortie! I totally agree with the "mad props" comments


----------



## Welly Wu

My Dear Head-Fi family Members:

 Would you please wait patiently until the final order has been placed by Head-Fi member Tortie before sending your shipping information to me? Furthermore, it would be much easier for me to get that information via an e-mail message to Welly@Comcast.Net instead of sending me private messages. I have a finite amount of space within the Head-Fi messaging system but I really do not have a limit on my Comcast High Speed Internet account (at least one that is limited to 127 messages; you get the idea). Moreover, I can easily save your shipping addresses in my archives folder and back that information up to my ZIP 250 drive as well. Please do me this favor as it will make the process much easier for me in the ensuing months. Thank you family members!

 Best Regards:

 Welly Wu


----------



## Sovkiller

Welly and tortie:
 I think that we may need to define some aspects before even going further, I don't know if you agree with me, but I would like to know frist, and maybe even I could place a larger order, depending on the results, the final specs with details, and if it would be any changes, and the final price, after that, I think that we may need to define the exact total number of cords, and not before.....the initial price was around 12, but with no shielding, and if they will be with no shielding I'm not interested, as I already have two of them, now with the shielding and ferrite clamps, we do not have a price yet.....what about if the shielding increase the cost considerably, and the shipping the same......do you think that all those guys will be interested if the final price will result in 50.00 instead of 20.00 or so.....???

 Please we need someone to call (not email) Quail and define the final price and final specs.....and THEN later we could define the total exact number of cords, they will qoute anyway in ranges, between 100 and 200 this price, more than 200 that other etc...they do not need the exact number to quote a price....Please let us know the specs and final price, we need that first.....


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Welly and tortie:
 I think that we may need to define some aspects before even going further, I don't know if you agree with me, but I would like to know frist, and maybe even I could place a larger order, depending on the results, the final specs with details, and if it would be any changes, and the final price, after that, I think that we may need to define the exact total number of cords, and not before.....the initial price was around 12, but with no shielding, and if they will be with no shielding I'm not interested, as I already have two of them, now with the shielding and ferrite clamps, we do not have a price yet.....what about if the shielding increase the cost considerably, and the shipping the same......do you think that all those guys will be interested if the final price will result in 50.00 instead of 20.00 or so.....???

 Please we need someone to call (not email) Quail and define the final price and final specs.....and THEN later we could define the total exact number of cords, they will qoute anyway in ranges, between 100 and 200 this price, more than 200 that other etc...they do not need the exact number to quote a price....Please let us know the specs and final price, we need that first..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 
 

You have a point there Sov, maybe someone can make the inquiry for the order because I would need to make an international call to contact Quail thru the telephone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anybody is willing please let me know so that I could email you the previous email correnspondences between me & the quail sales guy.


----------



## Demolition

tortie,

 Quail should be phoning me next week sometime with a quote for custom cords (see below for specs - similar to the ones I mentioned in an earlier thread). When (if 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) they call, I'll also ask about the other cords if they haven't gotten back to you by then.

*Specs*:
 Length: 6 ft.
 Wire: 12 AWG (or 10 if people are adamant about it)
 Conductors: 3
 Jacket: SJT Shielded
 Jacket Colour: Black (or Grey or any colour you want, apparently)
 Conductor Colours: North American
 Supply End: NEMA 5-15P Hospital Grade, Green Dot, Clear
 Equipment End: IEC-60320-C13 with Floating Ground

 With 10 or 12 AWG wire, I think that the plugs are upgraded to a 20+ amp rating, and the jacket and shielding are from the high voltage (200+) product line. If these are less than $20 US per piece, then I'd say this is a good deal. I've seen DIY cord kits with lesser specs going for $60+. Finished cords like this are invariably in the $ridiculous+ range.

 D.


----------



## xtreme4099

Put me down for two please!


----------



## Demolition

By the way, if anybody feels like it, they could give Quail a phone call at their North American and Worldwide numbers (both are purportedly toll-free):

 North America: 1-800-669-8090
 Worldwide: 011-1-800-669-8090


 Also, just in case anybody gets the idea that I'm going to order the cords that I described in my earlier post (two up from this one)... this is basically an interest check on my part, plus a semi-devious means to get Quail to phone me so that I can talk to an actual person rather than waiting for their e-mails.

 I don't want to distract from tortie's and Welly's bulk cord-buy since it's going full-tilt right now. Let's concentrate on that one first. Otherwise, I'm in danger of executing a thread-crap/hijack and getting people's hopes up (maybe too late, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 D.


----------



## hottyson

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Demolition _
*I've seen DIY cord kits with lesser specs going for $60+.* 
 

That is the truth. If I were to make a DIY power cord with quality connectors on both ends, pricing would start at over $50 plus s/h. I don't know how good these ones will turn out but if they will be using high quality parts I don't understand how they can sell them so cheap. This makes me question if quality will be sacrificed somewhere to achieve the low selling price. Just to be on the safe side, perhaps it would be wise to make certain that all details are clearly communicated with the manufacturer before committing to the order.


----------



## Orpheus

you don't have to worry. this company isn't making audiophile cables.... they make big bulk cables for the industry and other purposes. it's cheap cause there's nothing special about these cables. they're just like the ones you can buy at the store, but terminated in a bigger plug, shielded, and certified to hospital level. that's it. parts are not any higher quality than the ones you get in the store nearby, except for the fact that the pins and plug casing conforms to regulation for hospital grade.

 the only reason i buy these is just cause they will be shielded... which may or may not help my situation. but it's almost impossible to find such cables... and it's cheap when we buy them in bulk... thus i want to place an order...

 but i'm still waiting for the specs to be finalized and the price to be determined!


----------



## Sovkiller

Yeah, you are right, the only difference is that those are mechanically better, and shielded, and the ferrite clamps may or may not help, and CHEAP, so IMHO better cables at the end, as I do not believe in sonic properties of power cords at all, I do not believe that the last couple of meters, or the first, or the ones in the middle, call them the way you want, will improve the sound while there are still thousands of meters of bare ultra cheap rusted copper, in God knows which conditions, conducting the power to your home, but this is just me....others will swear on the cable they are using....for those great, for the ones who believe the same as me, get this ones, we will save a lot of money on that.....for the ones that don't know, try them to see.....and let us know honestly later...


----------



## dariusf

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*I do not believe in sonic properties of power cords at all, I do not believe that the last couple of meters, or the first, or the ones in the middle, call them the way you want, will improve the sound while there are still thousands of meters of bare ultra cheap rusted copper, in God knows which conditions, conducting the power to your home, but this is just me....others will swear on the cable they are using* 
 

I agree with you, if you plug it in to the wall then what deference can it really make? BUT, thats not how a better cable should be used in my opinion. I believe it can make a deference if you use a good conditioner. You plug the conditioner in to the wall, it 'purifies' the electricity and then you use a good cable to 'keep' it clean on the way to the audio component. I'm sure people would argue that even in this situation the last few feet of the cable will not make a deference but at least in my mind it 'could' keep the electricity clean. Looks nice as well


----------



## Czilla9000

Put me down for 1.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by dariusf _
*I agree with you, if you plug it in to the wall then what deference can it really make? BUT, thats not how a better cable should be used in my opinion. I believe it can make a deference if you use a good conditioner. You plug the conditioner in to the wall, it 'purifies' the electricity and then you use a good cable to 'keep' it clean on the way to the audio component. I'm sure people would argue that even in this situation the last few feet of the cable will not make a deference but at least in my mind it 'could' keep the electricity clean. Looks nice as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

If you have that pure power (as I do) IMO any 12AWG cable will do the same, except for RFI or EMI, that is why I want the shielding, which material you will use in one cable that will be so different, copper is copper, and for power cables I do not think that any Co. will use 9N copper or even fancy materials as silver, etc...so IMO any good 12AWG will do the job...and the shielding is just to protect the audio cables from the EMI that could leak, from the power cable to the audio cables, as I do not think neither that any audio signal will polute a power line....


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


 _Originally posted by hottyson _
*That is the truth. If I were to make a DIY power cord with quality connectors on both ends, pricing would start at over $50 plus s/h.* 
 

 Yup, I had the same thought. I had a notion of making my own audiophile-grade (<-- so-called) power cords, but top-quality materials are either hard to find and/or super-expensive. In some cases, such as with 10 AWG cable, I can't think of a supplier that wouldn't have to specially order or produce it. Not too many places actually stock this type of cable.

 Also, if you look on Audio Asylum, there are plans to make power cords that are similar to the specs that I described. A few people are offering DIY kits based on those plans for around $50. Seemed kind of excessive, so I priced out what I thought was a half-decent cord made with Belden (#19364 shielded 14AWG) cable and Marinco (#8215T hospital grade 3-prong and #320 IEC) plugs and it came to $37 for raw materials. Add a few bucks for supplies, TechFlex to make it pretty, plus labour and you're up to at least $40. If you use top-notch materials (e.g. rhodium-plated Furutech plugs and cryoed 12AWG Venhaus cable) your DIY cord can cost far in excess of $200! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I just can't believe that these cords that we're ordering could be all that much worse than anything we could build ourselves or even buy from some audiophile gear company. At an approximate $12 (or whatever... less than $15 probably) each, I suspect we'll be getting 95% of the performance of many commercial audiophile power cords that cost 10x more. In my mind, this qualifies as a very good deal.

 D.


----------



## Chinchy

I'm hoping it's not too late since I haven't seen the final price, so put me down for 2.

 Thanks!


----------



## tortie

Still no reply from Quail! Sorry for the delay folks. Quail really is slow in giving qoutes as the last qoute for those unsheilded calbes also took weeks for a reply.


----------



## Orpheus

ha ha..... it takes them longer to reply then to send dang samples! i remember i called them once, and they sent me free stuff almost immediately!

 .......................but then that would mean they could be called using a telephone--why aren't we doing that then? i remember it was mentioned that they weren't in the us? i know i didn't call international.... it had to have been in Canada / US. perhaps there was another number listed somewhere?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Orpheus _
*ha ha..... it takes them longer to reply then to send dang samples! i remember i called them once, and they sent me free stuff almost immediately!

 .......................but then that would mean they could be called using a telephone--why aren't we doing that then? i remember it was mentioned that they weren't in the us? i know i didn't call international.... it had to have been in Canada / US. perhaps there was another number listed somewhere? * 
 

That was how I got mine, just that later on, she began to call me every other day, to find out if I like them or not, and how many do I want...(and of course I just want the samples at that time)...LOL...I still have my mug over it in some place around....but for obvious reasons I can't call them now.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 here is all the info I have....

 Quail Electronics, Inc.
 2171 Research Drive 
 Livermore, CA 94550

 Phone Numbers Tel: (925) 373-6700 
 Fax: (925) 373-7099

 Toll Free Phone Numbers (800)669-8090 from within the US or Canada or 011-1-800-669-8090 from other countries

 Hours of Operation 7:00-5:00 Monday-Friday 
 E-Mail Addresses:

sales@quail.com
techsupport@quail.com
finance@quail.com
marketing@quail.com
export@quail.com
info@quail.com


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Orpheus _
*.......................but then that would mean they could be called using a telephone--why aren't we doing that then? i remember it was mentioned that they weren't in the us? i know i didn't call international.... it had to have been in Canada / US. perhaps there was another number listed somewhere? * 
 

 I mentioned the toll-free numbers for North America and Worldwide in an earlier post. I've phoned them twice already on separate issues, but I didn't make any headway.

 Regarding tortie's quote: They wouldn't discuss it with me when I called today. I'm not surprised, and neither should anyone else be. Tortie initiated the quote, so they'd prefer to discuss it with him. The only way for me to get the price is to ask for a quote using Tortie's specs. Of course, that wouldn't make much sense since tortie is already waiting for such a quote. So, I gave up. Tortie will have to phone his Quail rep (the one handling his quote) personally, using the worldwide toll free number. As mentioned, my rep wouldn't even talk about it.

 I also called yesterday regarding the cords that I specified in an earlier post (i.e. 12 AWG, uprated shielding and jacket, floating ground, etc.). Quail won't start on a quote unless I provide either a detailed explanation or a drawing of what I want. Although I've formulated an explanation and I could make a quick drawing, I don't know if I'll bother. I don't know if anybody else is interested in it, plus we're already involved in a pending cord purchase. All that I'm going to do now is to sit back and wait for Quail to get back to Tortie.

 D.


----------



## tortie

Thanks, I'll try to contact them about my qoute later today.


----------



## tortie

Just got the qoute. Here it is:

 Quail Electronics
 2171 Research Drive
 Livermore, CA 94550
 Phone: (925) 373-6700
 Fax: (925) 373-7099
http://www.quail.com
 Date: 03/08/2004

 Quail Electronics is pleased to quote on your following requirements. If you should have any questions, please let us know.

 Quail Part Number/Description Quantity Price Delivery
 0313.072 BUT SHIELDED 9.65 10-12 WEEKS

 Quote Notes:

 Quote: 084669

 Quantity 100 pcs.
 Price $9.65

 Terms: Net 30, upon approval
 FOB: Livermore, California
 This quote is valid for 120 days
 Sales Representative
 Xavier Carbonel

 Quail got my request wrong again. As you can see the qoute is for a sheilded 14AWG cord, but this does not come with the ferrites. The first qoute they gave me was for a 14AWG cord w/ ferrittes but not sheilded. I just emailed quail about the mixup. I will post again when the correct qoute arrives. The correct qoute should be for a sheilded 14AWG wire with ferrites. Sorry for the delay guys.


----------



## Orpheus

hey.

 alright, that's cheap enough for me.

 give me 21 cables. (don't worry... you're getting tip on this one! heh he.)

 how long are these again? longer the better for me.

 thanks,
 orpheus


----------



## kyrie

Nice. I'd like two.


----------



## tortie

6 feet.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


 _Originally posted by tortie _
*Quail got my request wrong again. As you can see the qoute is for a sheilded 14AWG cord, but this does not come with the ferrites. The first qoute they gave me was for a 14AWG cord w/ ferrittes but not sheilded. I just emailed quail about the mixup. I will post again when the correct qoute arrives. The correct qoute should be for a sheilded 14AWG wire with ferrites. Sorry for the delay guys. * 
 

Don't forget to ask if the ferrites are removable, it seems that there's a voice for non-ferrited cords...


----------



## Orpheus

naw that would be kinda lame then (sorry, no offense.) no reason to waste money on things you don't want. either you buy them permanently installed, or not. i don't care either way.

 what i do not like though are the hospital plugs. but i know almost everyone here probably likes those things, so i'm not gonna complain... it's a great deal either way. but if you have a lot of equipment, the hospital plugs just get in the way. normally they take up 2-3 spaces on the outlets, kinda like wall-warts. i hate that. to use those 21 cables i ordered, i'd probably have to double the amount of outlets i have just cause those plugs take up so much space. and also, the plugs do not have any performance as far as i know. i believe they are only more durable than normal plugs, and are also designed for other physical, non-performance oriented reasons.

 i'd rather have normal molded 3-prong plugs. but i'm sure i'm in the minority. so.... carry on........ i'm just blabbering.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Orpheus _
*
 i'd rather have normal molded 3-prong plugs. but i'm sure i'm in the minority. so.... carry on........ i'm just blabbering. * 
 

I am with you on this one. AFAIK hospital plugs have never been proven to sound better or anything like that, and if they just take up more space, then what is the point? After all, I don't live in a hospitla, nor treat my gear like hospital equipment.


----------



## Sovkiller

Orpheus: actually they are not that big as you think, just a little bit more than the regular ones, they are the same size as the outlet circle diameter of a regular wall outlet...and not more


----------



## ooheadsoo

Wow, quail seems kinda inept. I hope, after all this quote business, they don't go off and get the ORDER wrong!! But the price is nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ah well.


----------



## Orpheus

Quote:


 Orpheus: actually they are not that big as you think, just a little bit more than the regular ones, they are the same size as the outlet circle diameter of a regular wall outlet...and not more 
 

 i've used other hospital grade plugs before, and they did take up 2 spaces, and 3 on the tight outlets (power strips.) ...but i think these might be smaller. hopefully you're right.... cause it'll cause me a lot of trouble.

 but again, as we all realize... $10 for shielded 14gauge power cables is killer. i'd be an ass to complain.


----------



## Lil_JV

Is this still on? I'm interested. Put me down for 1.

 JV.


----------



## Edwood

Woohoo! Nice price!

 Make mine 6 now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are ferrites necessary if the cable is fully shielded? Would the ferrites be removeable at least?

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Are the hospital grade plugs *that* big? Aren't they sized small enough that you can use two on a standard wall outlet? 

 -Ed


----------



## tortie

I think the price will be a little higher than the qoute bacause the ferrites were not accounted for in the last qoute.


----------



## Demolition

Yeah, the Quail folks didn't seem quite on the ball when I was trying to get my quote, either. I gave up after running into one too many brick walls.

 So... what's the plan, Tortie? Do we wait for Quail to come back with the revised quote, or do we just get these cords? Seems like quite a few people are interested in them.

 D.


----------



## Sovkiller

Well for the ones worried about the plug size, FYI the diameter is about 1-1/4" , this is the size more or less of the outside diameter of a regualr outlet, Orpheus if you have regular wall outlets, you can use one in each without problems....I'm not so sure in an extension strip, but I think so....so don't worry they are not like the Marinco ones, those are indeed huge.....


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Demolition _
*Yeah, the Quail folks didn't seem quite on the ball when I was trying to get my quote, either. I gave up after running into one too many brick walls.

 So... what's the plan, Tortie? Do we wait for Quail to come back with the revised quote, or do we just get these cords? Seems like quite a few people are interested in them.

 D. * 
 

Hi D. We will try to wait for the revised qoute for the sheilded cords w/ ferrites. After that batch is done, we will try to get those sheilded cords w/o the ferrites. Hope this is fine with everyone concerned.


----------



## pirate

what are ferrites anyways/what do they do?


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


 _Originally posted by tortie _
*Hi D. We will try to wait for the revised qoute for the sheilded cords w/ ferrites. After that batch is done, we will try to get those sheilded cords w/o the ferrites. Hope this is fine with everyone concerned. * 
 

In that case, I will go back to 5.

 -Ed


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


 _Originally posted by pirate _
*what are ferrites anyways/what do they do? * 
 

Filter out Radio Frequency Interference (RFI), that's why they are also called RFI killers. In general they filter out high frequency ElectroMagnetic Interference (EMI), so a generic term for them is also RFI/EMI filters. They are made of ferrite, hence their name "Ferrite beads". Take a look at any computer monitor video cable, the fat cylinders near the connectors are ferrites. Check out this link:
http://www.soundstage.com/synergize/synergize051998.htm
 Quoting from them:
 "Ferrite is nothing more than a magnetizable material made by combining and then baking ferrous and ceramic materials together to create a compound that offers low eddy-current losses at high frequencies."


----------



## gradofan

Sorry about the craziness.. if possible, could I please have four cords? I now have two amps, a CDP, and a DEQ (upgrades!). Thanks!


----------



## Edwood

Any limiting of dynamics, soundstage problems? I've of these complaints with ferrites.

 -Ed


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*Any limiting of dynamics, soundstage problems? I've of these complaints with ferrites.
 -Ed * 
 

I have many ferrite beads that I got from Digi-key. Basically all my ic's and power cords have one on each end. I even placed little ferrites on the cables of my SR-60's. But I've never done A/B comparisons to tell, so I can't say I've detected any deterioration or any improvement in the sound. This is a tweak I think will do no harm, and can just clean up spurious high freqs. from the cables I put them on.

 I understand that in theory the ferrites can't affect frequencies in the audible range directly. What they can do is reduce frequencies in much higher than audible ranges.

 But sensitive audio circuitry back in the chain producing/amplifying the audio signal can perform differently depending on the presence or absense of those spurious high freqs., hence inaudible RFI/EMI can indirectly produce audible differences in your setup.

 That's why I use the little ferrites even in the cables of my SR60's. I'm sure it does nothing directly audible to the signal that reaches the drivers and that I hear, but it should be reducing the RFI/EMI that can enter the amp through the headphone socket (headphone cables behave as antennas, as pretty much any other cable). So it should help keep the RFI/EMI levels as low as possible for that circuitry before the headphone cable.

 Now, I'm not sure if ferrite beads help that much on shielded cables, for sure they should help on unshielded ones.


----------



## Sovkiller

I just requested another quote myself for 150 cords, with the same characteristics or specs as tortie's, just in case this one take too long, they assure me to answer tomorrow the latest, as usual they miss the shielding, what is wrong with those guys? They always forget something, but I just correct that......whichever will be first in answering will be OK for us, all we need is the cords, it doesn't matter who get to close the deal, I could pass the deal to tortie, the original initiator of the idea later on, as soon as I get any number, in case his take longer, which I doubt.... I think that those guys are afraid of dealing outside the US...my answer was the same day.... 

 The ferrite in the case of power cords, I think that this is mainly to protect what is outside the cord, audio ICs, etc...from the cord, not the cord itself, I doubt that any RFI or EMI will go from a an small field to a bigger one, and the one on the power cord cause the magnitude of the voltage and current circulating on it, should be bigger than an audio generated one....


----------



## Sovkiller

(Duplicate post.....)


----------



## sleepkyng

i think i'm down for 3 of these, but i think 4 might be a better...any chance of this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry guys, blame upgraditis


----------



## darthm00by

you can count me in for one of them


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*I just requested another quote myself for 150 cords, with the same characteristics or specs as tortie's, just in case this one take too long, they assure me to answer tomorrow the latest, as usual they miss the shielding, what is wrong with those guys? They always forget something, but I just correct that......whichever will be first in answering will be OK for us, all we need is the cords, it doesn't matter who get to close the deal, I could pass the deal to tortie, the original initiator of the idea later on, as soon as I get any number, in case his take longer, which I doubt.... I think that those guys are afraid of dealing outside the US...my answer was the same day.... 
* 
 

Great heads up Sov. I talked to my sales rep today and he also assured me that he will send the new qoute tommorrow. He sounded excited when I mentioned that we have more than 150 confirmed orders at the moment.


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*Any limiting of dynamics, soundstage problems?* 
 

 I mentioned something about it in this post from earlier in this thread.

 That post dealt exclusively with power cords, but ferrites are also said to constrict high frequencies in other types of audio interconnects (particularly noticeable on headphone cables, I've heard). It's common to hear people complain about them "dulling the highs".

 That's why many people suggest that they only be used on non-audio equipment, such as computers.

 D.


----------



## rsaavedra

Either opinions greatly differ on that, and/or there's misundertanding of some of the facts. I've seen in many places that the alleged effect of ferrites on audible frequencies of line level signals on interconnect cables is basically null, while it does reduce much higer frequencies, e.g. in the order of >100KHz up to Giga Hz. See the following link:
http://www.antennex.com/shack/Dec99/beads.htm
 I quote the important parts:

_"So when you slip a bead of Mix 43 over a wire and there is RF in the 1 -1000 MHz range going down the wire, it is just as though you put a resistor in the wire. But you did not have to cut the wire to insert the resistor; you just slip a bead over the wire. If the resistance of one bead is not enough you can add more beads or add longer beads to get more resistance. The beads, unlike a resistor, do not affect the wire at low frequencies so the audio, DC, and other low frequency components go through the wire just as though the bead were not there."_

 Also:

_"Stereo. Long speaker wires can act like an antenna to pick up RF and feed it into the output of the amplifier. The amplifier's feedback circuit allows the RF to reach the input where it is rectified, amplified and then heard in the speaker. The solution is to use beads on the speaker wires just as they leave the amplifier. RF can enter the stereo system through the power cord. Use a split bead or a toroid on the cord just as it enters the stereo."_

 Since it's recommended on speaker wire near the speaker level outs of amps, I think it's not a bad idea on headphone cables near the plug.


 Here's another reference I found. Ferrite beads are built-in components at the inputs and outputs of this Grace microphone preamp models 801/201. Quote from page 4 of http://www.gracedesign.com/support/tech3.pdf:

_"Ferrite beads and highly stable polystyrene capacitors form an input filter to protect the input amplifiers from radio frequency interference. Ferrite beads also protect the output amplifiers from interference on the output wires. Ferrite beads are non-inductive and become purely resistive at high frequencies, making them ideal for this application."_


 In power cords they are also recommended in order to clean the power entering your equipment from same HF micro spikes and dirt. The article in the audiogon link you provided doesn't convince me too much, even though I don't grasp all the technicalities involved. Even if the beads on power cords did affect negatively the amount of power a power cord can present to your amp (because of different inductance in the cord after bead is in place), would it be a beneficial trade-off to allow unclean power to reach your amp because you don't have enough capacitance in it? It seems the problem would be low capacitance in the amp in the first place. Inductance difference in the cord can hardly affect that too much. Just imho though.


----------



## andrzejpw

Is it too late to get in on one or two?


----------



## Sovkiller

I received the quote, tortie I will mail you the details later on when I get home, the quote is:

 Quote number 084860 to (my name): 

 6' 14/3 SIT Gray Shielded 5-15PHGC to C13C with ferrite clamps on each end 100 pieces......$10.00, 250 pieces.......$9.62, delivery in ten weeks....made by Charlotte Murph sales rep, the quote is valid for 120 days.......

 Pretty quick eh????

 tortie PM me your email, I will email you the details....is a .pdf file....



 edited: my fault the 9.62 price is for 250, not 200......if we can get that much it will be nice.....


----------



## Welly Wu

Damn! That's cheap! Heck, even I could afford just one!


----------



## Sovkiller

At that price I will get some more (maybe 5 total), if we could just get up to 250, to get them even cheaper.....tortie just PM your email address OK, or the person who will take care of the group sale, welly wu, or whomever, OK to mail you the details and the file in .pdf....I just can't afford to get all of them.....


----------



## asdfeproiu9

If the final price is going to be $9.62, please add *5* for me.


----------



## philodox

at that price I will take 3 of them


----------



## tortie

Just got the qoute for the Quail:

 Quail Electronics
 2171 Research Drive
 Livermore, CA 94550
 Phone: (925) 373-6700
 Fax: (925) 373-7099
http://www.quail.com
 Date: 03/11/2004

 Quail Part Number/Description Price Delivery
 0313.072 w/ FERRITE + SHIELDED $12.32 10-12 WEEKS

 Quote: 084947

 Everybody please check at Quail's website to check if these is the right cable for you. Just input the part number (0313.072) at the "product search" space. I dont want to have any complaints later that the ordered cable is not suitable/usable for the one who ordered in this group buy.

 I dont know why Sov's qoute is nearly $2.50 cheaper than mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe his specs are a little more different than mine, will somebody else please check the specs of both cables and post the difference here? Im sure its not the quantity or orders because my sales rep said the next price break will be at 500 orders, not 200.

 So please let me know what you think guys. The definite price of the cable will be $12.32 plus shipping from Quail to Welly and then another shipping cost from Welly to the buyer. (and of course paypal charges.) If somebody US based can get a better & cheaper deal from Quail, I would gladly let them take care of the purchasing from Quail. It would greatly benefit everybody here.


----------



## Edwood

Are these ferrite chokes removeable or not?

 -Ed


----------



## gerG

Those beads are usually easy to get off, although it may be a one way trip. I found a sketch on their site:







 gerG


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


 _Originally posted by tortie _
*I dont know why Sov's qoute is nearly $2.50 cheaper than mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe his specs are a little more different than mine, will somebody else please check the specs of both cables and post the difference here?* 
 

 They look to be the same; 6-ft long, shielded, 14AWG, 3-conductor, North American-coded power cords with clear green-dot hospital grade supply plugs and IEC appliance plugs.

 The price discrepancy may be due to some other factor, whether it's because Sovkiller is in the U.S. and Tortie is in the Phillipines, or Tortie's Quail rep is confused, or... ?

 Before we order, let's get this straightened out.

 D.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Demolition _
*They look to be the same; 6-ft long, shielded, 14AWG, 3-conductor, North American-coded power cords with clear green-dot hospital grade supply plugs and IEC appliance plugs.

 The price discrepancy may be due to some other factor, whether it's because Sovkiller is in the U.S. and Tortie is in the Phillipines, or Tortie's Quail rep is confused, or... ?

 Before we order, let's get this straightened out.

 D. * 
 

Well actually I never told them where the hell I was, so maybe they figure that, I requested also for 150, not 100 as tortie did

 I just requested: 14AWG, shielded, hospital grade, 6', and two ferrite clamps one on each end.....

 tortie now the choice is yours, you have all the info, in any case, I'm in for 5 cables....


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


 _Originally posted by gerG _
*Those beads are usually easy to get off, although it may be a one way trip. I found a sketch on their site:







 gerG * 
 

Well, I'll getting a couple of them, so I'll yank the ferrites off of one and compare the two.

 -Ed


----------



## gswpete

I'd love to get two.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*Well, I'll getting a couple of them, so I'll yank the ferrites off of one and compare the two.

 -Ed * 
 

Sometimes they are not removable, or at least not so easy, sometimes they are tubular, and are inserted before the cable is terminated, and termally casted on the jacket of the cable, others are part of the cable itself, they are a factory, don't forget that.....


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Demolition _
*They look to be the same; 6-ft long, shielded, 14AWG, 3-conductor, North American-coded power cords with clear green-dot hospital grade supply plugs and IEC appliance plugs.

 The price discrepancy may be due to some other factor, whether it's because Sovkiller is in the U.S. and Tortie is in the Phillipines, or Tortie's Quail rep is confused, or... ?

 Before we order, let's get this straightened out.

 D. * 
 

Ok. I will email my sales rep about the discrepancy in prices & the cost of shipping.


----------



## Sovkiller

Listen buddy, a healthy advice, just use my quote, what is the use of arguing with him? How about if they made "a mistake" with mine, and want later to increase my price to match both? Remember that I'm not the one ordering....


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Listen buddy, a healthy advice, just use my quote, what is the use of arguing with him? How about if they made "a mistake" with mine, and want later to increase my price to match both? Remember that I'm not the one ordering.... * 
 

I dont think that is possible since the qoute was made to your name. I would have to give my personal info when I make the credit card transaction.


----------



## Sovkiller

They only have my first name, nothing else, not even address, last name or phone, and usually in a company the one who ask for quotes, is not the one in charge of paying later, and I told them that someone will contact them in my behalf, to close the deal, so just try, but anyway is your choice.....


----------



## tortie

Ok will do. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*usually in a company the one who ask for quotes, is not the one in charge of paying later, and I told them that someone will contact them in my behalf, to close the deal* 
 

 That's a good point, Sovkiller.

 Tortie, just tell them that you and Sovkiller both work for "Head-Fi Incorporated" where Sov is the gearhead who figures out the specs and you're the controller who has signing authority for our big huge corporation that "employs" more than 10,000 people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Demolition _
*That's a good point, Sovkiller.

 Tortie, just tell them that you and Sovkiller both work for "Head-Fi Incorporated" where Sov is the gearhead who figures out the specs and you're the controller who has signing authority for our big huge corporation that "employs" more than 10,000 people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D. * 
 

That was more or less what I told them (by coincidence) even I stated in the Company Name: Head-Fi, just as a reference, for future inquires (hope jude don't get mad with me for that)....LOL...


----------



## tortie

Yup, that is waht I did yesterday. I sent them Sovs qoute & told them that im the one in charge in buying for head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WE may have a reply Monday.


----------



## jude

[size=xx-small] Quote:


 _Originally posted by Demolition _
*That's a good point, Sovkiller.

 Tortie, just tell them that you and Sovkiller both work for "Head-Fi Incorporated" where Sov is the gearhead who figures out the specs and you're the controller who has signing authority for our big huge corporation that "employs" more than 10,000 people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D. * 
 

[/size]Do _not_ tell anyone that you work for Head-Fi, or that you are acting as an agent on behalf of Head-Fi.

 [size=xx-small] Quote:


 _Originally posted by tortie _
*Yup, that is waht I did yesterday....* 
 

[/size][size=xx-small] Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*That was more or less what I told them (by coincidence) even I stated in the Company Name: Head-Fi, just as a reference, for future inquires (hope jude don't get mad with me for that)....LOL... * 
 

[/size]Again, no one is acting on behalf of Head-Fi on this, as Head-Fi, as an official entity, is essentially me. If I find out that someone actually says this to Quail, I'll contact Quail myself to make it very clear that I am not involved in this. I have had to do this a couple of times already with people who have claimed they were "with Head-Fi" to try to get gear to review, and that is not allowed either, without first discussing it with me. When it's suggested that Head-Fi is officially involved, guess who gets contacted if the crap hits the fan.

 I have plenty enough to deal with day to day without having to worry about it being suggested to manufacturers/dealers that I'm involved in any way in deals that I'm not actually a party to at all, and often not even aware of at all.

 If you have a mind to suggest to anyone that Head-Fi is party to a deal, then contact me first to discuss it with me.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jude _
*Again, no one is acting on behalf of Head-Fi on this, as Head-Fi, as an official entity, is essentially me. If I find out that someone actually says this to Quail, I'll contact Quail myself to make it very clear that I am not involved in this. I have had to do this a couple of times already with people who have claimed they were "with Head-Fi" to try to get gear to review, and that is not allowed either, without first discussing it with me. When it's suggested that Head-Fi is officially involved, guess who gets contacted if the crap hits the fan.

 I have plenty enough to deal with day to day without having to worry about it being suggested to manufacturers/dealers that I'm involved in any way in deals that I'm not actually a party to at all, and often not even aware of at all.

 If you have a mind to suggest to anyone that Head-Fi is party to a deal, then contact me first to discuss it with me. * 
 

Sorry Jude:
 Sorry if I was not clear enough....No, you do not have to do it, I ask for that quote under my name, and the deal will be closed and paid in full by tortie, under his name, and mailed to welly wu to his name, and to his address.....Sorry but I never said that I was part of Head-fi workforce, not even that you, nor Headfi, nor your website, mods, nor anybody, that is in any way directly related with Headfi will be involved on the transaction, in any way....
 Sorry if I was not clear enough, I just told them that the power cords will be purchased by me (or a person designated), for a group of audio enthusiasts for a DIY project....(Headfi was just used as a reference FOR US) anyway for your piece of mind, I just emailed them, to make it even more evident, even when they never had any reference that headfi was involved in this quote, or the the transaction in any way.....
 Anyway (and I know that you have this right, as Headfi is registered under your name, and we have to thank you everyday, for letting us use it as a way of communication) but in this particular case, and I ignore how the other deals, that you are referencing, were conducted, but this time, as a common practice, the power cords must be paid in full, in advance, so I don't see why or where would be any problem, for any company if someone would use their name for the deal (but again we did not have used your name, nor Headfi, nor any other, other than ours, for this purpose)...


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jude _
*Do not tell anyone that you work for Head-Fi, or that you are acting as an agent on behalf of Head-Fi.

 Again, no one is acting on behalf of Head-Fi on this, as Head-Fi, as an official entity, is essentially me. If I find out that someone actually says this to Quail, I'll contact Quail myself to make it very clear that I am not involved in this. I have had to do this a couple of times already with people who have claimed they were "with Head-Fi" to try to get gear to review, and that is not allowed either, without first discussing it with me. When it's suggested that Head-Fi is officially involved, guess who gets contacted if the crap hits the fan.

 I have plenty enough to deal with day to day without having to worry about it being suggested to manufacturers/dealers that I'm involved in any way in deals that I'm not actually a party to at all, and often not even aware of at all.

 If you have a mind to suggest to anyone that Head-Fi is party to a deal, then contact me first to discuss it with me. * 
 

Ok Jude, got you. Im using the first qoute they gave for me then. The first qoute was addressed to me & will be paid by me, but I did mention to them that this is a group buy by the members of an internet forum named Head-fi, is this ok?


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Sorry Jude:
 Sorry if I was not clear enough....No, you do not have to do it, I ask for that quote under my name, and the deal will be closed and paid in full by tortie, under his name, and mailed to welly wu to his name, and to his address.....Sorry but I never said that I was part of Head-fi workforce, not even that you, nor Headfi, nor your website, mods, nor anybody, that is in any way directly related with Headfi will be involved on the transaction, in any way....
* 
 

Sov, Im just using the qoute they game me to avoid any potential problems for Jude or head-fi . Im not goning to use your qoute anymore since the one you got was addressed to the company head-fi, even though the name was yours.

 Im following up the order now, Im now just waiting for the shipment cost from Quail to our primary shipper. I will finalize the details with-in this week. Sorry for the long wait guys.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by tortie _
*Sov, Im just using the qoute they game me to avoid any potential problems for Jude or head-fi . Im not goning to use your qoute anymore since the one you got was addressed to the company head-fi, even though the name was yours.

 Im following up the order now, Im now just waiting for the shipment cost from Quail to our primary shipper. I will finalize the details with-in this week. Sorry for the long wait guys. * 
 

I just emailed them, so there should be no problems, use mine, is cheaper, it will be less money for you, and for us, $3.00 in $190-200 cords is almost $600.00 more, again there is no relation with the order and head-fi of any kind.....all was treated as a personal deal.....


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*I just emailed them, so there should be no problems, use mine, is cheaper, it will be less money for you, and for us, $3.00 in $190-200 cords is almost $600.00 more, again there is no relation with the order and head-fi of any kind.....all was treated as a personal deal..... * 
 

We'd better get Jude's approval before we go any further if were gonna use your qoute. Anyway I emailed your sales rep about the sale...


----------



## Sovkiller

tortie YGPM....


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jude _
*Do not tell anyone that you work for Head-Fi, or that you are acting as an agent on behalf of Head-Fi.* 
 

Jude,

 This is a rather interesting situation because I didn't know at the time of my earlier post that Sovkiller had actually mentioned Head-Fi to Quail. An almost serendipitous situation, in fact, except that this wasn't what I'd call a fortunate discovery.

 In any case, I apologize for attempting what turned out to be a weak joke, and a cause for some concern for you. I should have made it much more clear that I was joking. Next time... next time...

 D.


----------



## Daft

If it's still possible I'd like to order three of these...regardless of the final quote/price it seems like a pretty good deal.

 Thanks.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Demolition _
*Jude,

 This is a rather interesting situation because I didn't know at the time of my earlier post that Sovkiller had actually mentioned Head-Fi to Quail. An almost serendipitous situation, in fact, except that this wasn't what I'd call a fortunate discovery.

 In any case, I apologize for attempting what turned out to be a weak joke, and a cause for some concern for you. I should have made it much more clear that I was joking. Next time... next time...

 D. * 
 

OK, let's put this issue straight for God's sake.........Again, I never used Headfi for the deal, in any way, I just requested a quote for 150 power cords, with those specs....period....as the request is done online, and I do not have copy of it to post it, here is the first answer from them, as you can see, it was just referring to me personally, not to any company, not to any entity, not in behalf of any, OK?


 [size=xx-small]"......Hi (my name):

 I wanted to let you know that we have received *your request* for quotation on a 6 foot power cord with Ferrite Clamps.

 We should be able to have a quotation to you no later than Thursday. 
 If I can be of further assistance please let me know.

 Best Regards

 Charlotte Murphy
 Quail Electronics, Inc.
 (925) 373-6700 Ext. 222
 (925) 373-7099 Fax
www.quail.com......"[/size]



 As I noticed that they had forgotten the shielding I emailed them back again:




 [size=xx-small]".....Yes, the cable *I need*, has to be 6 foot, 14AWG, hospital grade, with ferrite clamps on both ends, *and shielded*. Please take note of that…......"[/size]

 And that's it, this was all my communication with them, later on Thursday I received the quotation in a pdf file attached to the email...period...


 [size=xx-small]"Hi (my name),

 Thank you for giving Quail Electronics the opportunity *to quote you on your Power Cord requirements*. Attached is the requested quotation.

 If I can be of further assistance please let me know.

 Regards

 Charlotte Murphy

 Quail Electronics, Inc.

 (925) 373-6700 Ext. 222

 (925) 373-7099 Fax

www.quail.com................."[/size]


 As you may see, I never mentioned that headfi will be the purchaser....I just use headfi as our reference, in one of the fields of the form, period, as we are part of this forum, but the name of the entity was not used for any deal, nor to request any special favor or price, or anything during the deal, if mine was lower was just by coincidence, or maybe he stated he was outside US, and I do not state any address, or region, so maybe they assumed that I was inside the US..........BTW, my prior comment was a joke, notice the".... LOL..." at the end, and I just email them to delete even this "reference" to headfi from the quote, I don't know why I even mentioned it......what a complication now, anyway at the end all the cords should be paid in advance and in full, so there will be no problems or any kind....


----------



## Sovkiller

Hey guys, we still need to define how the shielding will be attached if in one end, in which, or if it will be in both....


----------



## Demolition

Actually, we don't want the shielding to float on either end of the cable. What we want is for the shield to only be grounded on one end, if possible to deter ground loops. Generally, that would be at the plug that sees higher impedances (the appliance end).

 (I believe that's the proper orientation... someone should correct me if that's wrong)

 D.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Demolition _
*Actually, we don't want the shielding to float on either end of the cable. What we want is for the shield to only be grounded on one end, if possible to deter ground loops. Generally, that would be at the plug that sees higher impedances (the appliance end).

 (I believe that's the proper orientation... someone should correct me if that's wrong)

 D. * 
 

Well in audio IC is always in the opposite end, in the one hooked at the source IIRC, that make any field to travel in the opposite direction of the audio signal, in the power cords, I don't know but I think that should be different, maybe the opposite, as stated above, as mainly it will be to protect what is outside, from the power cord, I do not think one audio signal or any EMI ot RFI will be stronger that the one generated by the cord itself....but I would like to know exactly the right way, if anybody has any other input.....


----------



## Demolition

You're right. I wasn't paying attention and mixed up the words "appliance" and "supply". The shield should be grounded at the supply end and the appliance end (the IEC) should be left floating. Some audiophile power cord manufacturers also follow this practice.

 (This is what happens when you try to write something technical after not sleeping for 40 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

 D.


----------



## Sovkiller

tortie:
 I got today the new quote without absolutelly any reference to head-fi, just under my name, so we do not need approval now, just mine, go ahead, I will mail the new pdf to you ASAP....I was notified also that you contacted them, in my behalf...LOL....good job...


----------



## radrd

This thread is pretty long, and I'd rather not read the whole thing only to discover I'm too late.

 Would anyone mind telling me A) if it is still possible to get in on the group buy, B) how much two of these power cords would cost, C) whom I send the money to assuming it is still possible to get in on it, and D) how long would I expect to wait for delivery.

 Thanks!


----------



## rsaavedra

If by no other means, you can join at least ordering the 2 pc's I was planning to order. I am dropping out.

 While this was a good idea, I think it has gotten a bit complicated. Welly Wu and Tortie please remove me from your lists.

 For one thing, Quail has failed to pay close attention to the requested specs. Also, now it seems the name of Headfi was inappropriately mentioned. And most of all, I think it will take quite too long a time before those are delivered to each buyer here in the US. I think I'll rather build the power cords myself. So even though this deal might be as good as it might be, I'd rather drop out of it.


----------



## Welly Wu

A. Yes, it is still possible to get in on this. No official order has been placed as of yet.

 B. The cost is still to be determined. Maximum price should be $12.75 USD excluding shipping. Minimum price may be $9.65 USD excluding shipping. The little fiasco we have here has to be settled.

 C. I am not sure whom to send the money as of yet. We are still working on getting an official price quote from Quail while we disassociate Head-Fi from this deal.

 D. Delivery time should be a minimum of 10 - 12 weeks not including the time it will take for Quail to receive and confirm our order along with the actual collection of the money to pay for the PCs and shipping costs.

 This is still a deal that needs to be hammered out. Keep in touch.


----------



## Sovkiller

tortie: YGPM


----------



## Edwood

Don't forget about payment options.

 I know alot of us would like to pay by PayPal. And for those using Credit Cards, be sure to add the 3+(whatever it is)% PayPal fees.

 -Ed


----------



## radrd

Thanks Welly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to read through this thread a bit to decide if I really want to get in on the deal.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*Don't forget about payment options.

 I know alot of us would like to pay by PayPal. And for those using Credit Cards, be sure to add the 3+(whatever it is)% PayPal fees.

 -Ed * 
 

I don't know what kind of account Welly has, but if it is personal you do not need to pay any fees to recevie the money, just if it is a premier-business one....anyway if they are requiered I agree that we have to absorb them


----------



## ooheadsoo

If your paypal account has ever received credit card payments, all transactions get dinged by the 3% charge.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by radrd _
*This thread is pretty long, and I'd rather not read the whole thing only to discover I'm too late.

 Would anyone mind telling me A) if it is still possible to get in on the group buy, B) how much two of these power cords would cost, C) whom I send the money to assuming it is still possible to get in on it, and D) how long would I expect to wait for delivery.

 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Hi. I post make a separate thread when the whole specifics of the deal has been finalized & wrinkle free.

 Yes, you could still get in the group buy.

 The cost is still being finalized as the shipping cost from quail still has not been given to us.


----------



## xtreme4099

no rush guys ...


----------



## warubozu

Agreed, better to work out all the kinks to ensure we are getting a pc that is built correctly to our specs and for a great final price.


----------



## BANGPOD

Head-Fi'ers --

 Ah! I see this made it to page two quite quickly!
 I am giving it a bump so it is for everyone to see!
 Wouldn't want anyone to miss out this great deal!
 Just moving it up so everyone knows it's there...

 Scott


----------



## NewMexiCat

Count me in for 3. 

 Thanks Tortie and Welly.


----------



## tortie

Final details for the group buy here


----------



## JAG

.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by JAG _
*. * 
 

JAG post in the other thread....or send the payment....


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*JAG post in the other thread.... * 
 

This is the link to the new thread.

http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showt...814#post742814


----------



## doug zdanivsky

Is it too late to order 2?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by doug zdanivsky _
*Is it too late to order 2? * 
 

No, but post on the other thread, or PM tortie....


----------



## doug zdanivsky

Thanks.. Done.


----------

